# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  vaginalni porod na zadak

## Matanica

Već se 5 i kusur mjeseci spremam ispričati svoju priču koju još proživljavam ali još uvijek mi se neda prisječati detalja..Rodila u Petrovoj nakon totalno zbrkane i zakomplicirane trudnoće, prirodnim putem,praktički sama u 14 satnoj agoniji.Mali nakraju ispao nožicom van. Zanima me samo ima li vas koje ste rađale na zadak i kako je prošao taj porod?  Rekli su mi da se u praksi sad više i ne radi carski u ovakvim slučajevima mada bi u onom trenutku dala sve da me netko uspavao..

----------


## TinnaZ

i onda neka netko kaže da je sigurnije roditi u bolnici nego doma s primaljom, jer eto u tkavim situacijama oni posebno nešto znače

----------


## marta

rodila sam drugo dijete na zadak, ali moj je isao guzom. noge su malo kompliciranije.

----------


## tonina

Imam roditi za 3 dana na zadak pa ću tek onda moći ispričati svoju priču.
Pokušat će vaginalnim putem pa ćemo vidit !!

----------


## Matanica

Želim ti sve naj a gdje ćeš roditi?

----------


## ms. ivy

na guzu, lako i nekomplicirano.

zar nisu znali da beba izlazi nožicama? ostavili su te samu čitavo vrijeme?   :No:  

tonina, želim ti lijep porod!   :Smile:

----------


## tonina

Hvala!
Sutra me šalju u bolnicu da tamo čekam porod i da se naprave nekakve pretrage u slučaju carskog reza.
Ništa nisam otvorena pa mi je muka koliko ću morati tamo ležati.  :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

a zakaj bi morala cijelo vrijeme ležati, ako nemaš trudove, mislim ono da ne smiješ van bolnice itd. ... mislim pa nisi bolesna, samo možeš izluditi od ležanja
fino ti njih pitaj
ono što ti se može dogoditi da ne počne porod na termin, pa te moraju gledati još 2 tjedna tamo, i onda da te se riješe nagovaraju te na dovršetak trudnoće nekim načinom

----------


## *MaemI*

ja rodila carskim zadak...mislili su se dosta dugo, ali zbog velicine bebe i jer sam ja sitna odlucili za carski....sad kad citam Matanicinu pricu zahvalna sam im na tome...

----------


## Felix

zao mi je zbog takvog poroda  :Sad:  
promijenila sam naziv topica u _vaginalni_ porod na zadak - jer ono sto si ti imala, sasvim sigurno nije bio _prirodan_ porod - sto je bitna i vazna razlika.

----------


## mamažabica

Prije svega pozdrav svima! 
Ja sam sada u 36. tjednu i beba mi je na zadak. Zna li netko može li se roditi zadak na stolčiću? To mi je bila velika želja, ali malo čudo neće da se okrene.

----------


## Felix

nazalost, ne moze. :/ 
ako si u zagrebu, javi se na  sv.duh dr. habeku. on navodno pokusava okrenuti bebu pomocu akupunkture. nemas sto izgubiti.
meni se beba uspjesno okrenula na glavu, doduse u 35.tjednu, uz pomoc homeopatije.

----------


## mamažabica

Nisam u Zagrebu, u Ri sam. Možeš li mi reći što si koristila od homeopatije za okret?

----------


## mamasunce

Mamažabica,

Vidim da si iz Rijeka, želim ti samo reći da sam ja svoje prvo dijete (moju ljepoticu)  u riječkom rodilištu rodila na zadak, vaginalno, bez trudova i s puknutim vodenjakom. Porod je trajao dugo, ono pravo od 4 popodne do 9:30 navečer pod budnom paskom barem 2-3 liječnika i 2-3 babice. U ni jednom trenutku nisam bila sama i prepuštena sebi (kao na drugom porodu, gdje je beba bila smještena školski), supruga su mi pozvali oko 7 sati i bio je samnom kada mi je bilo najteže. 

Neću lagati, bilo je jako teško, nisam smjela tiskati kako bi se beba spustila što niže, ali sve je prošlo super. Moja ljepotica koja će ove jeseni krenuti u školu i dan danas smatra da je posebna jer je rođena na guzu.

----------


## mama sanja

Čula sam za jedan slučaj - nije provjereno, ali zvuči dobro - da je na porodu gdje je beba bila na zadak tata stao s "donje" strane i pričao bebi (navodno po savjetu nekog mlađeg doktora na SD). Beba se, kažu, okrenula prema poznatom glasu i na kraju je porod završio bez poteškoća (glavicom). 
Ako i nije točno, ne može škoditi da se pokuša  :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

evo i ja smatram da sam posebna jer san rođena na guzu   :Grin:  

Mama je znala da sam se u zadnjim danima okrenula, ali nije bilo govora o carskom. Rodila je u Splitu '83, i najgori joj je bio rez   :Sad:  . Stolčić bi za to sigurno bio idealan, samo neznam kako ide ako je 'kompliciraniji' porod, dali puštaju na stolčić? Da puste da žena rađa prirodno u prirodnom položaju, sigurna sam da bi se tjelo prilagodilo i zatku.

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da Odent preporučuje duboki čučanj

----------


## MGrubi

> Čula sam za jedan slučaj - nije provjereno, ali zvuči dobro - da je na porodu gdje je beba bila na zadak tata stao s "donje" strane i pričao bebi (navodno po savjetu nekog mlađeg doktora na SD). Beba se, kažu, okrenula prema poznatom glasu i na kraju je porod završio bez poteškoća (glavicom). 
> Ako i nije točno, ne može škoditi da se pokuša


a jel se tata može ranije angažirati, pa da prije termina priča bebi i zovne je da se okrene   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

naravno da može   :Smile:  

može se i svijetliti baterijom, puštati muzika... mogu se raditi određene vježbe...

----------


## mamažabica

Ja sve to radim, plus homeopatija   :Smile:  
Pa ako se ne okrene, onda je valjda suđeno. A inače, od prirodnog poroda ništa. U Rijeci se zadak rađa na stolu, ne znam kako je drugdje   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> U Rijeci se zadak rađa na stolu, ne znam kako je drugdje


joj, fali mi smajlić koji lupa glavom o zid 
 :Rolling Eyes:  
pa u čučnju si za 28% otvorenija, pobogu kako mogu to zanemarivati, pa svaki cm je životnovažan

----------


## ms. ivy

> Pa ako se ne okrene, onda je valjda suđeno.


  :Wink:  

ni ja nisam imala prirodni porod (drip, ctg, ležanje, epiziotomija), i nisam čula za takav u zagrebu. usprkos tome, bilo je lako i lijepo.   :Smile:  

e, sad me kopka da pronađem nekog zadak-friendly doktora i prodiskutiram s njim prirodni porod.

----------


## mamažabica

drip, ctg, ležanje i epiziotomije nažalost spadaju u rutinu    :Sad:  
ms. ivy čitala sam tvoju priču s poroda i jaaako želim da i meni bude tako. Jer većinom su priče sasvim drugačije

----------


## ms. ivy

ako se bebica lijepo smjesti, nema razloga da ne bude tako. vjeruj u sebe i bebu i sve će biti ok.   :Kiss:  

/no, ja bih sad puno više inzistirala na prirodnom porodu, s mojim trudovima i kretanjem barem. ne-rezanje mi se ipak čini predalekim snom./

----------


## TinnaZ

> mamažabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  U Rijeci se zadak rađa na stolu, ne znam kako je drugdje  
> 
> 
> joj, fali mi smajlić koji lupa glavom o zid 
>  
> pa u čučnju si za 28% otvorenija, pobogu kako mogu to zanemarivati, pa svaki cm je životnovažan


 cure koje nose bebu na zadak, baš bi trebale to pitanje postaviti porodničaru, i inzistirati na konciznom odgovoru. Tipa da li je istina da sam u čučnju kod poroda 30% otvorenija, i da li bi mi veća otvorenost olakšala porod. Ako kaže ne: ja bih pobjegla glavom bez obzira od toga ginekologa. Ako kaže da: ajmo dalje razgovarati.

----------


## marta

> mamažabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  U Rijeci se zadak rađa na stolu, ne znam kako je drugdje  
> 
> 
> joj, fali mi smajlić koji lupa glavom o zid 
>  
> pa u čučnju si za 28% otvorenija, pobogu kako mogu to zanemarivati, pa svaki cm je životnovažan


Nezavisne primaljei lijecnici za zadak preporucuju uspravan polozaj.

----------


## marta

Pogledajte ovo:

http://www.birthdiaries.com/diary/birth037/




> After spending some time on all fours, moms midwife (in blue) suggests that mom get out of the bed to remain upright, to help the baby's bottom remain well engaged.





> The nurse washes meconium away from mom's perineum while mom pushes effectively. It is normal for a breech baby to pass meconium as the bottom becomes exposed to air and the abdomin is squeezed by the birth canal.


I konacno:




> Baby is finally weighed...8 pounds 11 ounces! Mom's biggest baby yet!

----------


## marta

I jos jedan, i to homebirth: http://www.birthdiaries.com/diary/ext014/

----------


## Lora163

meni je mali bio na zadak i rekli su mi da je to bio još jedan razlog ( uz preeklamsiju i šećer ) zašto su me porodili na carski ( petrova )

pretpostavljam da ovisi o doktoru dal će u toj situaciji raditi carski ili prirodni

----------


## mamažabica

Pitanje za one koje nisu imale inducirani porod: jel istina da porod na zadak uglavnom kreće prije termina? Jučer sam čula tako nešto.

----------


## marta

moj je bio tjedan dana ranije.

----------


## mama sanja

> Pitanje za one koje nisu imale inducirani porod: jel istina da porod na zadak uglavnom kreće prije termina? Jučer sam čula tako nešto.


Ima logike u tome, jer se većina djece do termina okrene, a ako je porod krenuo ranije veća je šansa da se još nije okrenulo.

----------


## marta

> mamažabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje za one koje nisu imale inducirani porod: jel istina da porod na zadak uglavnom kreće prije termina? Jučer sam čula tako nešto.
> 
> 
> Ima logike u tome, jer se većina djece do termina okrene, a ako je porod krenuo ranije veća je šansa da se još nije okrenulo.


Ne bih rekla  daj eto u pitanju. Vecina beba se prije 36.tog tjedna namjesti, vrlo su rijetke one koje se iz zadka samoinicijativno okrenu poslije nekog npr. 32.-33- tjedna. Mislim da eventualno ima veze s kilazom, jer je velike bebe tesko roditi ukoliko su na zadak. Posto nema vremena da se glavica oblikuje, ako je opseg veliki, moze zapeti u zdjelici. Mislim da beba zna kad treba van.

----------


## tonina

Moja se beba ipak nije okrenula i doktori nisu ni pokušali prirodnim putem ići nego carski rez iako nije ni bila velika beba ( 3250 g i 50 cm).
Ne znam jesam li trebala inzistirati da pokušaju vaginalno.Oporavak od carskog mi je grozan bio i to što ne vidiš odmah bebicu(potpuna anestezija).

I mislim da bebe na zadak ne idu prije termina.Ja sam imala carski rez dan poslije termina bez ikakvih trudova.

----------


## mamažabica

> Moja se beba ipak nije okrenula i doktori nisu ni pokušali prirodnim putem ići nego carski rez iako nije ni bila velika beba ( 3250 g i 50 cm).


Jesu li ti rekli razlog zašto su išli na carski? Jesi li prije dobila svoje trudove ili?

----------


## tonina

ne,nisam imala trudova.
rekli su mi da je ovako puno sigurniji porod pošto sam prvorotkinja i to je to,a da vaginalni može donijeti tko zna kakve komplikacije kad je zadak u pitanju

----------


## Mica Maca

Ja sam u 36. tjednu i beba je na zadak. Kakve su sanse da se okrene? Pricala sam sa doktorom da cu ici na carski ako se ne okrene. Sa 35. tjedana je imala 2650g. Cini se da ce biti poveca beba........

----------


## Kristiana

Moja beba se tek prošli tjedan okrenula. Sad sam u 36+5. Nadam se da će do kraja ostati ovako. 
Ne mora značiti da će biti poveća, meni je rekla doktorica sa 36+3 da mi beba ima 3060g i da je to prosječna beba   :Smile:  
Ne brini, beba se može okrenuti i zadnji dan.

----------


## iridana2666

*tonina* zašto narkoza? Ja sam imala spinalni blok i odmah sam vidjela i držala bebu, a oporavila sam se brzinom svijetlosti. Rez me skoro pa i nije bolio. Jesu ti radili laserski? Rezali ili razdvajali mišiće?

----------


## tonina

Zato jer sam imala " sreću" da sam naletjela na anesteziologinju koja me 10 puta bola i nije mi uspjela dati eiduralnu i onda su išli na narkozu.
Mišiće rezali.

----------


## tonina

eiduralnu = epiduralnu

----------


## iridana2666

> Zato jer sam imala " sreću" da sam naletjela na anesteziologinju koja me 10 puta bola i nije mi uspjela dati eiduralnu i onda su išli na narkozu. 
> Mišiće rezali.


  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   n mogu vjerovati   :Mad:   i povrh svega oš rezati mišiće  :?  :shock:  zašto? Neke bi _edit_ stvarno trebalo smjeniti po kratkom postupku. Nije ni čudo što te rez boli i što se sporo oporavljaš. Ja sam iz bolnice, nakon carskog, izašla nakon 2 i pol dana, i već tjedan dana poslije carskog vozila i landrala po shopping centru. Baš mi je žao za tebe, ali glavno da je sva prošlo ok i da imate živu i zdravu predivnu bebu.
A za veliku većinu naših doktora (već sam više puta iznesla svoje mišljenje ovdje na forumu pa uvijek dobijem 'spačku'   :Grin:  )   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## *MaemI*

> Pitanje za one koje nisu imale inducirani porod: jel istina da porod na zadak uglavnom kreće prije termina? Jučer sam čula tako nešto.


meni pukao vodenjak i poceli trudovi tocno tjedan dana prije termina, a moj gin mi je rekao da je prosjek 39 tj. za bebe na zadak, znaci ipak malo ranije

----------


## mamažabica

A ako ne rodim do termina da li onda induciraju porod? To sam isto čula, navodno zato da beba ne postane preteška za vaginalni.

----------


## MGrubi

> A ako ne rodim do termina da li onda induciraju porod? To sam isto čula, navodno zato da beba ne postane preteška za vaginalni.


pa koliko može narasti u 5-6 dana?

----------


## TinnaZ

je, meni su htjeli inducirati, nikad nisam saznala točno zašto, a ovaj razlog mi je bio preglup da bih pristala

----------


## mamažabica

> pa koliko može narasti u 5-6 dana?


Meni je beba dobila oko 300 grama  u tjedan dana
Mislim da je to dosta individualno, a ne znam koliko je uopće bitno jer koliko znam (puna sam poluinformacija   :Grin:  ) ako beba prođe 3900 g onda ide carski. Ali to bi trebalo provjeriti

----------


## mamažabica

> je, meni su htjeli inducirati, nikad nisam saznala točno zašto, a ovaj razlog mi je bio preglup da bih pristala


I pristali su da rodiš vaginalno?

----------


## TinnaZ

pa oni meni nisu htjeli objasniti zašto indukcija, a ja nisam bez logičnog i detaljnog objašnjenje htjela pristati na nešto tako podložno da ode u krivom smjeru.

Ustvari nitko nije znao koliko je točno beba velika, ja sam znala da je nešto veća od onoga u kojem je tjednu, ali ne točno koliko. Zadnjih mjesec i nešto više dana nije bilo ultrazvuka, jer sam ja molila ginića da li bi mogli malo to prorijediti sa svaka 3 tjedna, što je stvarno bilo često, a on prorijedio totalno   :Grin:  , na što se ja nisam sjetila reagirati, i bolje da nisam.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam pretpostavljalada bi veličina možda mogla biti jedan od razloga

----------


## zlatokosa

i meni je beba na zadak. sada sam u 33. tjednu. Frka me. Prvo sam dijete rodila vaginalno, pa bih htjela i sada, no bojim se komplikacija. 
Dr. Habek mi je pratio trudnoću(uzv), no zbog gestacijskog šećera bila sam par dana u Petrovoj(no, tamo nikako ne želim ponovno roditi-iako moram na kontrole zbog šećera.  :Sad:

----------


## Felix

ima jos vremena do termina, 33. tjedan je dovoljno rano da se beba spontano okrene  :Smile:  drzim fige da bude!

----------


## ms. ivy

baš me zanima tko je u zadnje vrijeme rodio zadak vaginalno i u kojem rodilištu... ne znam kakva je situacija u petrovoj.

ako je s tobom i bebom sve ok, nema razloga da ne rodiš vaginalno. držim fige za lijep porod!

----------


## emira

Meni je T vodio dr. Habek na sv. Duhu, beba se okrenula u 29 tj. na noge i tako i ostala. Dr. Habek nije spominjao nikakvu akupunkturu ali je rekao da se smatra dovoljno dobrim opstetričarom da može preuzeti odgovornost vaginalnog poroda na zadak. Ja sam jako na tome inzistirala! No planovi su nam se malo izjalovili kad je sa 34 tj. pukao vodenjak a nogica skoro ispala van. U roku 10 minuta sam bila na operacionom stolu, tu se Habek nije dvoumio već je radio sekciju! 

No ipak mislim da postoji i razlika između položaja zatkom, malo je kompliciraniji položaj kada beba ide nogama (kao što je bilo kod mene) nego guzom.

----------


## zlatokosa

joj frka me da se imeni nekaj tak ne dogodi prije 38 tjedna...naime, nosim dečka a znam da njima kasnije sazrijevaju pluća i da može biti frka ako bude puno prije...
a u zadnje vrijeme zna me svaki dan nešto dolje u rodnici ko piknut, probost!!

----------


## zmaj

meni su zbog zadka guze rekli carski  :Sad:   i t baš u petrovoj

----------


## TinnaZ

mene je to pikalo probadalo mjesecima prije poroda, svaki puta sam mislila evo ga sad će voda pljusnuti - na kraju sam prenijela. To je znalo trajati minutu, i poslije toga neko vrijeme ništa, pa opet, i tako dosta dugo.

----------


## mamažabica

Ja bih se htjela zahvaliti svima koji su strpljivo odgovarali na moja pitanja i nedoumice u vezi zadka. I da se prijavim: rodila vaginalno curu od 3,5 kg i 51 cm i sve prošlo dobro. 
Tako da postajem promotor vaginalnog poroda na zadak   :Grin:  
Bolilo je, ali svaki porod boli a i MM je rekao da su se više derale one u boksovima do mog, znači nije bilo strašno   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

čestitam na curi i lijepom porodu!  :D 

kad stigneš, napiši nam malo više detalja.   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

:Smile:  čestitam !! 
koje rodilište?

----------


## vidra

čestitke   :Love:

----------


## mamažabica

Hvala na čestitkama   :Love:  




> čestitam na curi i lijepom porodu!  :D 
> 
> kad stigneš, napiši nam malo više detalja.


Ma čuj, nije baš da sam zamišljala takav porod (ja sam htjela prirodan porod i stolčić) ali s obzirom na okolnosti bilo je sasvim ok. Ležanje na boku mi uopće nije teško palo, drip i epiziotomiju sam očekivala, ali ono što nisam očekivala je da je od puknuća vodenjaka do dolaska bebe proteklo 10 sati! 
Mislila sam da će biti puno duže i puno gore pa kad mi je dr rekao da ću u slijedećem trudu roditi nisam vjerovala.  :D  Pomislila sam, da sam znala da će ovako brzo manje bih se derala   :Grin:  (ja sam očekivala još sate i sate agonije   :Laughing:  )
Ma bilo je svega, mislila sam napisati i priču s poroda ali ne stignem do daljnjeg   :Smile:  
*TinnaZ* rodilište Rijeka

----------


## ms. ivy

da, prirodni porod zatka je nažalost sanak pusti.   :Sad:  

i ja sam rodila nepunih 9 sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka, ali nakon samo tri i pol sata trudova (što ti je drip   :Grin:  ). zašto toliko žure, ne znam.

----------


## BusyBee

> što ti je drip


Meni je drip donio 17 sati neucinkovitih trudova i vaginalni porod na silu (sjeli na trbuh, istisnuli Emu van).
(Ja jesam zadovoljna da je porod dovrsen vaginalno, ali moglo je sve to biti bolje izvedeno od pocetka.)

----------


## ms. ivy

znaš kaj, sve mislim da to ima veze s time kako bi tijelo inače reagiralo na porod. ja sam prilično sigurna da bi i bez dripa bilo brzo i lako, pa sam i na njega dobro reagirala i prošla bez ovakvih traumi.

što pak nema nikakve veze s davanjem dripa uvijek i svima....  :/

----------


## zlatokosa

juuupiiiii!!!!

pametna mala glavica se ipak okrenula dolje!!!!

pusa svima!!!  :D

----------

